# My PITH pen to BSea



## Timebandit (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey guys!!! I just thought i would show off a few more pictures of the PITH pen that i sent to Bob. This pen has acrylic inserts throughout and has a natural finish. No CA, just polished up. Even the voids were left to give it some character.

Now, originally he was going to get one made from Amboyna. But during the turning process, i messed it up and had to start over. So DIW was the next choice in line. This pen was also supposed to be a 12mm pen like the first one, but i ended up not paying attention and went with the 14mm. This caused a problem, because i have to use the acrylic as an insert into the cap. Well, with the 14mm tap for the cap, you need to drill a 33/64" hole just for the tap. This means that the insert has to be larger than this. Well i dont have any bits larger than 33/66" so in order to make it work i had to sand out the inside of the cap to fit the insert. This took a long time. It also almost became the end of this pen. The piece of wood for the cap was so small that when i finially got it to the finished diameter inside so that the insert would fit, there was barely any wood left on it. All i had to do was taper the top a little bit and just sand the rest of the cap and it was done. Im taking maybe a 32nd of an inch worth of DIW burl with cracks and voids in it. It was scary. If this messed up, bob was getting a kit pen

So here it is.

All Comments Welcome

Thanks For Looking

Justin

Here is the insert for the barrel





And the front section




And the front section screwed into the barrel insert


----------



## G1Pens (Dec 18, 2011)

That is an awesome pen. Don't know what else to saw. Fantastic job.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 18, 2011)

I think this may just be my favorite of the pens you've shown recently. I had been wondering how wood would look on a kitless like that. It looks phenomenal, and REALLY distinct.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm hoping Bob doesn't forget to bring his new addition over during my "Casting Class" today!  Then I'll get to see first hand what your talking about(it's my goal to get away from 'kits' altogether-and there's no better way to learn that, then to see it).



Do you cast your own acrylic to make the 'pieces' out of also?  And where did you get your tap set from?





Scott (amazing writting instrument) B


----------



## Timebandit (Dec 18, 2011)

G1Pens said:


> That is an awesome pen. Don't know what else to saw. Fantastic job.



Thanks Gary!!



Drstrangefart said:


> I think this may just be my favorite of the pens you've shown recently. I had been wondering how wood would look on a kitless like that. It looks phenomenal, and REALLY distinct.



Thanks!!! I think there will be more in the future!:wink:



SDB777 said:


> I'm hoping Bob doesn't forget to bring his new addition over during my "Casting Class" today!  Then I'll get to see first hand what your talking about(it's my goal to get away from 'kits' altogether-and there's no better way to learn that, then to see it).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Scott!!

I dont cast right now, other than a few clear casts. Takes up to much time...there are pens to turn:biggrin: The taps and dies are from Mike Redburn at http://www.silverpenparts.com/pb/wp_dfdf98a0/wp_dfdf98a0.html

He has the 12mm and the 14mm triple start sets:biggrin:


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you sir for the link/info!!



Scott (seems I need to save some cha-ching) B


----------



## wizard (Dec 18, 2011)

*Stunning!*

Justin, That is an absolutely stunning, creative and unique pen!!! :biggrin::biggrin: You never cease to amaze! I love the natural finish of the pen. It really shows off the beauty of the wood, gives warmth to the overall look and, I imagine, to the touch. Beautiful job Sensei !!!  Regards, Doc


----------



## bitshird (Dec 18, 2011)

Justin Thanks for showing the acrylic insert, I've been discussing possible ways to thread a wooden pen, with Animefan, I thought about using acrylic or even delrin which I gave u on since it's nearly impossible to get any adhesive to adhere to. 
But when I saw the small band on the pen when Bob posted it, that only left one question? What about the cap? acrylic insert or just threaded and sealed with CA then re tapped a few days later?


----------



## BSea (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey Justin.  I'm glad you posted the pics & explained how things came together.  I'm also glad you didn't put a finish on the pen.  I've debated a few times about not using a finish, or just putting a satin finish on DIW, but I seem to always go with CA glossy shine.  Seems more people prefer the glossy look.  But DIW  polishes so nicely, it seems a shame to put a finish on it sometimes.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I thought your Tattoo artist pen with the red stripe was my favorite, but this is now my favorite pen from you.  You're the reason I've been looking into getting the materials to try kitless.  I never thought I would, but these two pens mentioned really made an impact on me.  Thank you for your vision and taking the time to share and inspire!


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 19, 2011)

After handling this pen, I have to say...

#1:  It had the perfect balance while in my hand, it just wanted to write something.

#2:  I won't be putting a CA, glossy finish on any more DIW....this felt like a 'real' pen!  Not a piece of plastic coated whatever.



The threading was perfect!
The nib is a beauty!

And unfortunately, Bob took it home with him....






Scott (casting class was a success) B


----------



## Timebandit (Dec 19, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Thank you sir for the link/info!!
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (seems I need to save some cha-ching) B



My pleasure!!



wizard said:


> Justin, That is an absolutely stunning, creative and unique pen!!! :biggrin::biggrin: You never cease to amaze! I love the natural finish of the pen. It really shows off the beauty of the wood, gives warmth to the overall look and, I imagine, to the touch. Beautiful job Sensei !!!  Regards, Doc



Thanks Doc!! I thought the natural look would be the way to go with this pen!!



bitshird said:


> Justin Thanks for showing the acrylic insert, I've been discussing possible ways to thread a wooden pen, with Animefan, I thought about using acrylic or even delrin which I gave u on since it's nearly impossible to get any adhesive to adhere to.
> But when I saw the small band on the pen when Bob posted it, that only left one question? What about the cap? acrylic insert or just threaded and sealed with CA then re tapped a few days later?



Ken the cap is done the same way, with an insert, only its not stepped, its just straight. Black acrylic is the way to go here.



BSea said:


> Hey Justin.  I'm glad you posted the pics & explained how things came together.  I'm also glad you didn't put a finish on the pen.  I've debated a few times about not using a finish, or just putting a satin finish on DIW, but I seem to always go with CA glossy shine.  Seems more people prefer the glossy look.  But DIW  polishes so nicely, it seems a shame to put a finish on it sometimes.



Bob, i was going to put a finish on it, bit i didnt know how to do it and not mess up my threads, so i went without it. I think i made the right decision!! Sanded through micromesh and the hit it on the buffer.



wiset1 said:


> I thought your Tattoo artist pen with the red stripe was my favorite, but this is now my favorite pen from you.  You're the reason I've been looking into getting the materials to try kitless.  I never thought I would, but these two pens mentioned really made an impact on me.  Thank you for your vision and taking the time to share and inspire!





SDB777 said:


> After handling this pen, I have to say...
> 
> #1:  It had the perfect balance while in my hand, it just wanted to write something.
> 
> ...



Thanks Scott!!!


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the ruler for scale.  The pen is something else to look at. A true artisan.


----------



## chrisk (Dec 19, 2011)

Thus a kitless pen can be done in wood. And this pen is wonderful. Congratulations.
Thanks for sharing.

Carnauba wax on DIW is a great finish: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=78658&highlight=carnauba


----------



## sumterdad (Dec 19, 2011)

That is a very nice looking pen.  I can't wait till I get enough knowledge Tk be able to do a kidless pen.


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful Justin! I'm working on a wooden kitless as well and I'm planning on a satin CA finish. How I'm avoiding gunking up the threads is to do the front section & outer body threads as one piece (threaded together still though). Those would thread into the body which how I'm holding the peice to apply the finish. So far so good, just have to finish the rest. Only problem now is you can't do the cap like you did with it being threaded. I'll have to do the hidden clip method to be able to do the CA finish for the cap.


----------



## rizaydog (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome pen.  Nice job.


----------



## watchman7 (Dec 20, 2011)

Justin, another example of your pen making prowess. This will surely set a new standard for wood pens. Did you make inserts for the finial or is it glued?


----------



## Dustygoose (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW!!!  Thats a beauty


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 20, 2011)

Justin, as always your work is something to admire and try to learn from. This one is way over the top. I agree with Doc as I imagine the feel of this pen with it's natural finish is soft and warm. One more to add to your resume of fine writing instruments. Thank you!


----------



## Timebandit (Dec 20, 2011)

firewhatfire said:


> Thanks for the ruler for scale.  The pen is something else to look at. A true artisan.



Thanks!!I am very pleased with the way this one turned out.



chrisk said:


> Thus a kitless pen can be done in wood. And this pen is wonderful. Congratulations.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Carnauba wax on DIW is a great finish: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=78658&highlight=carnauba



Thanks Chris! While that Carnauba pen looks great, its still really shiny likek it has CA on it. This pens finish is very muted. Almost satin, but was polished up with micromesh and a buffer.



sumterdad said:


> That is a very nice looking pen.  I can't wait till I get enough knowledge Tk be able to do a kidless pen.



Thank You!!



Brooks803 said:


> Beautiful Justin! I'm working on a wooden kitless as well and I'm planning on a satin CA finish. How I'm avoiding gunking up the threads is to do the front section & outer body threads as one piece (threaded together still though). Those would thread into the body which how I'm holding the peice to apply the finish. So far so good, just have to finish the rest. Only problem now is you can't do the cap like you did with it being threaded. I'll have to do the hidden clip method to be able to do the CA finish for the cap.



Brooks, thats why i went the way i did. I didnt want to go through all the trouble of tying to keep the threads clean. And it would have given it that overly shiny look, instead of the nice satin look. I think it can be accomplished without the CA. Im a having trouble understanding how you are doing this?



rizaydog said:


> Awesome pen.  Nice job.



Thank You!!



watchman7 said:


> Justin, another example of your pen making prowess. This will surely set a new standard for wood pens. Did you make inserts for the finial or is it glued?



Thanks!! All pieces have an acrylic insert in them:biggrin: They are made the same way i make my normal pens, just with inserts i them.



Dustygoose said:


> WOW!!!  Thats a beauty



Thanks!!



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Justin, as always your work is something to admire and try to learn from. This one is way over the top. I agree with Doc as I imagine the feel of this pen with it's natural finish is soft and warm. One more to add to your resume of fine writing instruments. Thank you!



Thanks Roy!! It feels great in the hand just with the bare wood, and the voids. I think it adds a lot of character to it!! If i do more of these, i dont think i will do a finish on them. This also isnt my best effort on this. I mean, it was, but it could have been done better, as i had a learning curve to get over:biggrin: Next time they will be much better.


----------



## Harley2001 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for showing us your Great work.you always step it up to the next level.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 21, 2011)

Very cool pen.

So the acrylic inserts... did you make those or buy them?


----------



## skiprat (Dec 21, 2011)

I love seeing your work and this one is no exception Justin. Beatifully made as usual. 
Can I ask about the finial above the clip? Is the length of it neccessary to secure the clip with a screw or something, or is it part of your design. (That's not a criticism, just my opinion:wink


----------



## Timebandit (Dec 22, 2011)

Harley2001 said:


> Thanks for showing us your Great work.you always step it up to the next level.



Thanks!!! I had to step it up on this one just for myself!! If this didnt work, Bob was getting a pen



watch_art said:


> Very cool pen.
> 
> So the acrylic inserts... did you make those or buy them?



Thanks!!

All of the inserts were made by me. I essentially made a solid black pen from black resin the way i normally would, then turned those pieces down and used them as inserts in the wood.



skiprat said:


> I love seeing your work and this one is no exception Justin. Beatifully made as usual.
> Can I ask about the finial above the clip? Is the length of it neccessary to secure the clip with a screw or something, or is it part of your design. (That's not a criticism, just my opinion:wink



Thanks Skip!!!:biggrin: First off, its great to see you back, you have been missed!! Second thank you for the complement!! It is a real pleasure to have you as a fan of my work!!

About the finial. Its only that way because of the design of this model of pen. The finial screws on, and the insert only goes in 1/4" so i could have gotten away with a 3/8" finial in reality, but this is just the design of this model of pen. Thats a 3/4" finial Also might have been able to get away with the insert only going in 1/8" but i wanted to make sure that it was strong and secure, so went with 1/4"


----------



## watch_art (Dec 22, 2011)

Those inserts are WAY awesome.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

